# blue neon / flavescent peacock = same fish?



## Swifterz

are these two the same, just being called two different names?

if different, which do i have here?





thx


----------



## papasmurf

Between the two ...the one you have is closest to a blue neon. Flavescent has black in the dorsal and anal fins and the body is predominately yellow down the side with a blue face. There are several different variants that are sold as blue neon (chiwindi, hai reef, undu reef, etc.).


----------



## noki

The term "Flavescent" is often used for more than one locality, as there are 6-10 or so similar fish. The trade name "Blue Neon" refers to a few races that are more blue on the east coast of the lake. So a Blue Neon could be called a Flavescent type, but another Flavescent type isn't a Blue Neon.

This is the original Flavescent I believe...


----------



## 24Tropheus

Flavescent just meens yellow. Could be aplied to all sorts of Peacocks.
Kind of glad its not.  
You realy need the variant to know what you are getting.
Prob is there are so many similar variants of Aulonocara stuartgranti (and I guess deliberate and accidental variant crosses) about its real hard to tell what yours is.

All the best James


----------



## Swifterz

it was sold to me as flavescent from a guy whom i definitely trust his judgment. he has a great reuptation. i had just seen blue neons before so when i saw him i asked it was a blue neon.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Kind of do not understand that answer. The terms Blue neon and Flavesent are not precise nor mutualy exclusive (as said above.) I kind of try to offer help but when its rejected. Ah well keep trying.

They can be the same fish or different variants. You need to get the variant to know what the guy says he has sold may be right and then check that out against good sourses of info.

Personaly I do not trust any breeder who uses these terms and have slightly more confidence in those who use the true variant name. Trade names are very unreliable.

Saying that as you have an all male tank and do not intend to breed it. Who cares wherther its a Blue neon or a flavesent? It could well be both or neither.

All the best James


----------



## m1ke715m

you really have to get a location when you get any aulonocara stuartgranti because alot of them look very similar.. the flavescent can be from usisya or lundu and is noted for its prominent black in the dorsal and black in the anal fin not just by a thin black strip on the dorsal ... blue neons also can be from hai reef, undu point, chiwinde and other places and have a thin black line with a white margin on the dorsal but not the prominant black and no black on the anal fin like the flavescents.. also they have yellow and blue in the tail.. also to take into consideration is the aulonocara maulana which is actually a stuartgranti and can be from chitimba bay or the aulonocara stuartgranti gallireya reef which is basically the same fish just doesnt get as big and referred to as the dwarf maulana but both are still stuartgrantis.. these dont have yellow in the tail fin but do have the black and white stripe in the dorsal and yellow on the sides my gallireya reefs get alot of yellow on the sides and look very similar to the fish in your video.. also you have to consider how much yellow is on the body of the fish.. the flavescents have more than some of the blue neons and both have more than the bi colors..

i would say that your fish is not a flavescent that its a blue neon.. theres not enough black in the dorsal or anal fin.. its not a bi-color or gallireya reef cuz theres yellow in the tail fin.. i would say blue neon.. which one? you'll never know.. oh and just cuz someone seems like they know what they are talking about doesnt mean they know what the fish is.. you can only trace them back to the lake if you know where they came from originaly so buying from reputable dealers is much better than joe shmoe who thinks he knows what hes talking about.. they are taking whoevers word they got the fish from.. and most people dont know what they are talking about.


----------

